# Star of David



## kiddo (Jan 6, 2007)

My art, not my pen...


----------



## angboy (Jan 7, 2007)

That is VERY nice! I'm amazed at the star itself and wonder how you made it, but the color scheme is also perfect! Great blue (what type of wood is it?), with great light wood, paired with a great kit finish choice.


----------



## JudeA (Jan 7, 2007)

Shalom . That is very well done. Is that the kit they sell laser cut or did ya cut it yerself?? Either way it looks great!!!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 7, 2007)

l have too agree with Angboy thats is Excellent work.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 7, 2007)

Most excellent. There was a thread a while back bemoaning the fact no one sells a Star of David theme clip.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh man that photo! Puts me to shame.  Nice pen.


----------



## reef12 (Jan 7, 2007)

That is beautiful their Kiddo.

Really great.

Sweet job.

So lets have the run down on it.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 7, 2007)

Lets see if I done that on a inlay----useing Ivory for the base material----ebony for the cross---set it in a Bloodwood blank.
Gee if there where only more hours in the day.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 7, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful photography, Kiddo.  This is an excellent example of your "digital art."

You may want to re-mention that the pen is not yours, as that fact is escaping the notice of some of the posters.


----------



## angboy (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />You may want to re-mention that the pen is not yours, as that fact is escaping the notice of some of the posters.



Oops, maybe I need to read better, huh Cav? []

So who did do the pen, can you tell us?


----------



## broitblat (Jan 7, 2007)

Great picture to show off a beautiful pen...


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 7, 2007)

OK, so what did you do and who turned the pen?  It looks awesome.  The inlay is perfectly done.  The color is good too.
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Just a gentle nudge, Angela.[]  No clue as to the maker of the pen, but I really like it.


----------



## KenV (Jan 7, 2007)

The pen looks a lot like the Israel Flag pen in Ken the Engraver's Gallery 

http://tinyurl.com/owfay

Great photo with pen and flag.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 7, 2007)

I would say they need to be in the "Pen Photography" or another section as are not "show off your pens"......


----------



## laserturner (Jan 7, 2007)

The pen is an inlay kit. http://tinyurl.com/ycn9cr The blue is dyed and stabilized curly maple from Arizona Silhouette.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 7, 2007)

Super work.  I love your photos!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laserturner_
> <br />The pen is an inlay kit. http://tinyurl.com/ycn9cr The blue is dyed and stabilized curly maple from Arizona Silhouette.



Neither your tiny url or business web site would open for me. Might just be a tear in cyberspace, I dunno.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Must be your computer or your connection, Frank - both worked fine for me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it is long-distance from Arkansas to Arizona.  Did you pay the extra 25 cents?.

Works fine from Pennsylvania.


----------



## TBone (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks good to me.  Star work is very good and the pen looks good, no matter who turned or whether is laser cut or not.  Photo is excellent too


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Even when I opened a new browser window and typed in the url it was very-very slow as were changing pages on the site. No other sites were slow for me. That was yesterday, don't know about today yet.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 8, 2007)

For anyone interested, here are the results of a professional web "stress test" on Ken's site.



> Load Time Check for www.kallenshaanwoods.com
> Total Page Size: 156.70 Kb.
> Total objects on the site: 28
> HTML Page Size: 56.19 Kb.
> ...



For dial-up users, you may find the page loads a bit slowly, but Ken's site (and products) are highly visual and require large numbers of pictures.  If you are using any of the high-speed connections and the page still loads slowly, you may have an issue with your internet service provider.


----------

